# qualsiasi uomo avesse amato



## pellegrino12

Ciao!

In questo caso il congiuntivo trapassato esprime posterioritá o anterioritá?

Alice sapeva che qualsiasi uomo avesse amato, in lui avrebbe
riconosciuto il sapore di Tommaso.

Cioé: se volessi trascrivere questa frase al presente, dovrei farlo cosí?

Alice sa che qualsiasi uomo amerá, in lui riconoscerá il sapore di Tommaso.


Ve lo chiedo perché ogni tanto il congiuntivo trapassato viene usato anche per esprimere posterioritá, come ad esempio il periodo ipotetico viene messo al discorso indiretto.

Pelle


----------



## nestore

pellegrino12 said:


> Ciao!
> 
> In questo caso il congiuntivo trapassato esprime posterioritáà o anterioritáà?
> 
> Alice sapeva che qualsiasi uomo avesse amato, in lui avrebbe
> riconosciuto il sapore di Tommaso.
> 
> Cioé: se volessi trascrivere questa frase al presente, dovrei farlo cosí?
> 
> Alice sa che qualsiasi uomo ameráà, in lui riconosceráà il sapore di Tommaso.
> 
> 
> Ve lo chiedo perché ogni tanto il congiuntivo trapassato viene usato anche per esprimere posterioritáà, come ad esempio il periodo ipotetico viene messo al discorso indiretto.
> 
> Pelle



Ehi!
La frase esprime un bel "futuro nel passato". 



Nestore


----------



## vega3131

Ma è il caso di definirlo "futuro nel passato" e non magari "passato nel futuro"?
Alice sapeva che in quel momento futuro in cui si fosse trovata ad amare un altro uomo, si sarebbe resa conto di aver riconosciuto in lui il sapore di Tommaso.
La sequenza cronologica delle azioni non sarebbe "amare/riconoscere il sapore/rendersi conto di avere riconosciuto"?
O no?


----------



## nestore

Direi di no, Vega! 

"Futuro nel passato" è una formula precisa usata dai grammatici. Il tempo passato è in riferimento a noi, al presente e, nell'esempio in questione, è espresso dall'imperfetto. Mentre il resto della frase racconta di un futuro rispetto a quel momento che resta per noi comunque passato. Oddio, sembra complicato e intrecciato. Un po' come "Ritorno al futuro"! 



Nestore


----------



## pellegrino12

Allora esprime futuro o passato?


----------



## Necsus

Pellegrino, il periodo nel suo complesso esprime un futuro nel passato, come detto, in quanto entrambe le dipendenti sono posteriori al momento in cui Alice _sapeva_, che è passato_._ 
La costruzione normale sarebbe "Alice sapeva che avrebbe riconosciuto il sapore di Tommaso in qualsiasi uomo (lei) avesse amato" e naturalmente quello che fa sorgere dubbi è il congiuntivo imperfetto _avesse amato_, che si riferisce a un'azione posteriore anch'essa a quella della reggente e per la quale quindi andrebbe in teoria usato il condizionale composto. 
Io propongo la stessa spiegazione che ho elaborato nella discussione non appena avesse / non appena avrebbe, dove viene analizzata una costruzione analoga: il congiuntivo imperfetto è motivato dal fatto che l'azione di _amare_, pur essendo posteriore rispetto al passato di _sapeva_, è necessariamente anteriore a quella di _riconoscere il sapore_.


----------



## pellegrino12

Capito... Ma `e necessario sottolineare l'anteriorit`a??
In italiano credo che non sia sempre sottolinearla, basta pensare a quest'esempio:

Appena usc`i il professore, gli studenti cominciarono a ridere.

É giusta anche questa frase, soprattutto nella lingua quotidiana, non `e importantissimo che si dica: Appena fu uscito,....

Con quest'esempio volevo confermare che non é sempre necessario sottolinera che un'azione é anteriore rispetto ad un'altra e perci`o non capisco perché sia essenziale AVESSE amato siccome al presente, come dicevo prima, sarebbe semplicemente: amer`a, non AVRÁ amato.... 

Inoltre secondo me si tratta di due azioni contemporanee, no?


----------



## Necsus

pellegrino12 said:


> Appena uscì il professore, gli studenti cominciarono a ridere.
> (...)
> Inoltre secondo me si tratta di due azioni contemporanee, no?


Mah, a mio avviso, anche nel parlato si direbbe "appena _uscito_ il professore" e le due azioni non possono essere contemporanee, in quanto se prima non uscisse il succitato non si potrebbe verificare l'evento successivo. Comunque, nel post precedente io ho cercato di dare una motivazione _grammaticale_ per la scelta di un tempo/modo verbale anziché un altro, e ovviamente nella lingua quotidiana la priorità non sempre è il rispetto della grammatica.


----------



## pellegrino12

E in questo caso _avrebbe amato_ sarebbe scorretto?


----------



## Necsus

Il mio parere è che non sarebbe la scelta grammaticalmente più corretta, ma questo non significa che non sarebbe usato nella lingua colloquiale.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Pellegrino 

Ritengo che le spiegazioni di Necsus non lascino alcun dubbio.

Nella fattispecie, non mi verrebbe spontanea la frase proposta da te.

Se posso darti, inoltre, il mio parere di semplice lettrice, colgo, nella frase originale ("avesse amato"), la particolare intenzione dell'autore di rendere molto remota la possibilità che, invece, nella frase da te proposta, risulterebbe più concreta.

Parere personale, ripeto, ma interpreto così:

- Alice sapeva che qualsiasi uomo _avesse (eventualmente) _amato, in lui avrebbe riconosciuto il sapore di Tommaso.

- Alice sapeva che qualsiasi uomo _avrebbe (successivamente)_ amato, in lui avrebbe riconosciuto il sapore di Tommaso.

Ciao


----------



## francisgranada

pellegrino12 said:


> Ciao!
> 
> In questo caso il congiuntivo trapassato esprime posterioritá o anterioritá?
> 
> Alice sapeva che qualsiasi uomo avesse amato, in lui avrebbe riconosciuto il sapore di Tommaso.
> 
> Cioé: se volessi trascrivere questa frase al presente, dovrei farlo cosí?
> 
> Alice sa che qualsiasi uomo amerá, in lui riconoscerá il sapore di Tommaso.
> 
> Ve lo chiedo perché ogni tanto il congiuntivo trapassato viene usato anche per esprimere posterioritá, come ad esempio il periodo ipotetico viene messo al discorso indiretto.
> 
> Pelle


 
Secondo me, qui neanche tanto si tratta d'anteriorità o posteriorità, ma piuttosto d'un "semplice" condizionale. Lasciando a parte l'aspetto stilistico, direi così:

"Alice sapeva *quello* che *se* qualsiasi uomo avesse amato, in lui avrebbe riconosciuto il sapore di Tommaso".

La frase nel presente potrebbe essere (di nuovo, lasciamo a parte l'aspetto stilistico e l'ordine delle parole): 

"Alice sa *quello* che *se* qualsiasi uomo amasse, in lui riconoscerebbe il sapore di Tommaso".

(mi pare che qui stiamo parlando della combinazione di due cose diverse: l'uso del _congiuntivo_ e nello stesso tempo della cosiddetta _consecutio temporis_)


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> "Alice sapeva *quello* che *se* qualsiasi uomo avesse amato, in lui avrebbe riconosciuto il sapore di Tommaso".
> 
> La frase nel presente potrebbe essere (di nuovo, lasciamo a parte l'aspetto stilistico e l'ordine delle parole):
> 
> "Alice sa *quello* che *se* qualsiasi uomo amasse, in lui riconoscerebbe il sapore di Tommaso".


Ehm, Francis... Temo che tu stia facendo un po' di confusione tra le lingue, perché le soluzioni che proponi purtroppo non sono grammaticalmente possibili in italiano.


----------



## francisgranada

Necsus said:


> Ehm, Francis... Temo che tu stia facendo un po' di confusione tra le lingue, perché le soluzioni che proponi purtroppo non sono grammaticalmente possibili in italiano.


 
È possibile . 

Non era una proposta, ho solo provato ad interpretare la frase come una proposizione condizionale (le parole da me inserite servivano solo per indicare l'idea, non per suggerire un'alternativa - dovevo spiegarlo meglio), cca nel senso: 

Nel passato:
_Alice lo sapeva benissimo: se lei avesse amato qualsiasi uomo, in lui avrebbe riconosciuto il sapore di Tommaso._

Nel presente:
_Alice lo sa benissimo: se lei amasse qualsiasi uomo, in lui riconoscerebbe il sapore di Tommaso._

Per curiosità (non per contradirti): queste due frasi, riformulate così, sono grammaticalmente corrette o no?


----------



## Necsus

francisgranada said:


> Per curiosità: queste due frasi, riformulate così, sono grammaticalmente corrette o no?


Be', sintatticamente forse sarebbe più corretto dire: 

_Alice lo sapeva benissimo: se lei avesse amato *(un)* *qualunque altro* uomo, in lui avrebbe riconosciuto il sapore di Tommaso._
_Alice lo sa benissimo: se lei amasse *(un)* *qualunque altro* uomo, in lui riconoscerebbe il sapore di Tommaso._

La tua _ipotesi_, però, è più o meno equivalente a quella fatta da Nestore nell'altra discussione, nel post #15, alla quale io rispondevo nel post #16.


----------



## Andy83

Ragazzi, buongiorno a tutti. Riprendo la discussione postando una frase tratta dal libro “Il fu Mattia Pascal” di Pirandello:

“Domandai quindi a Pomino il permesso di lasciare a casa sua la valigia, fino a tanto che non “avessi trovato” un alloggio: avrei poi mandato qualcuno a ritirarla.”

Vi chiedo: “ Secondo voi quel congiuntivo trapassato non stride rispetto a un condizionale passato?”

Grazie per l’attenzione


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Andy83 said:


> Vi chiedo: “ Secondo voi quel congiuntivo trapassato non stride rispetto a un condizionale passato?”


Tu che tempo avresti usato invece?


----------



## Andy83

Paulfromitaly said:


> Tu che tempo avresti usato invece?



Condizionale passato. Sicuramente sto sbagliando, però non riesco a comprendere l’utilizzo del congiuntivo trapassato. Cioè: non riesco a capire come sia giunto a questa costruzione.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Andy83.
La mia interpretazione rimane quella ho dato 7 anni fa nel post #6.


----------

